# dolphins and whales - would they be on the list?



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

dolphins and whales - would they be on the list?, if yes, why? if no, why? 

only if the situation arose that a potential owner had adequate spacing (whole bodies of water, not huge aquariums and enclosures as such.

whales: grey; humpback; sperm; orcas; false killer whales, of course, blue whales.

be friendly, it's only so i can see people's views :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

No. They are not schedule 1 species. Neither are great white or bull sharks. The act is there to protect the public NOT the keeper.


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dolphins are smart, but not deadly if they escape!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

westie2345 said:


> Dolphins are smart, but not deadly if they escape!


I don't know about that. I saw one on the beach a few years back, and it had a knife. I was going to help it back into the water, but I had to give up after it started to onto me. The blow hole was attractive, but I've stabbed before, and it really hurts. Not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## PurpleHeyze (Aug 7, 2010)

The only large bodies of water that they could own other than aquariums would be the sea in which case it would be an enclosed area and there isn't really a threat from them escaping as they would escape into the sea where they already are so no added threat to public so id say no to dwa:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Would an exo terra viv be big enough for one?


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

DrChino said:


> Would an exo terra viv be big enough for one?


only for a juvenile, then you'd have to upgrade to a small pond liner and that will do them for life.


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

DrChino said:


> Would an exo terra viv be big enough for one?


 Has to be at least the medium one!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

What size RUB would I need for a pod of orcas then?


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mynki said:


> What size RUB would I need for a pod of orcas then?


90l? should be fine.


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Just got my DWA (Deadly Whale Alert) licence and picked up my very first Killer.










Should be ok in this for a couple of months.:2thumb:


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

steve williams said:


> Just got my DWA (Deadly Whale Alert) licence and picked up my very first Killer.
> 
> image
> 
> Should be ok in this for a couple of months.:2thumb:


amazing set up! most of cost a fortune.


----------



## SDC (Oct 24, 2013)

Width and length looks fine but as you said, you'll need a taller one in a couple of months as the dorsal starts to stick too far out the water.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it me or are there some really stupid questions being posted?


----------



## JawaEyes (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, the reason for a DWA License is because of the risks to the public if the animal escapes - as this may be an issue for dolphins and whales :lol2:, they are not on the list: http://www.newark-sherwooddc.gov.uk...sing/animallicensing/Dangerousanimalslist.pdf


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

lol what a question watch black fish thats enough to put anyone off of keeping a killer whale ........ u prob like to know that zebra's are on the list but when i last looked i couldnt find hippos which are africas number 1 killer which i though was odd. living in cornwall if u owned a huge farm realistically u prob could get the dozer out dig a massive pond and keep them but id rather play with stuff with venom at least u have a chance summint that runs as fast as a horse with tusks about 2 ft going through ur body while being trampled cant be fun


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm wondering where you would come across a body of water that was adequate sized that you would privately own . I'd say the options are very limited!
-Chels


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> lol what a question watch black fish thats enough to put anyone off of keeping a killer whale ........ u prob like to know that zebra's are on the list but when i last looked i couldnt find* hippos which are africas number 1 killer which i though was odd*. living in cornwall if u owned a huge farm realistically u prob could get the dozer out dig a massive pond and keep them but id rather play with stuff with venom at least u have a chance summint that runs as fast as a horse with tusks about 2 ft going through ur body while being trampled cant be fun


It sounds odd because it's untrue. Snakes kill FAR more people, as do scorpions - they probably kill more in a week or so, than hippos do in the whole year. 

That's without including things like mosquitos and man.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mikeyb said:


> lol what a question watch *black fish *thats enough to put anyone off of keeping a killer whale ........ u prob like to know that zebra's are on the list but when i last looked i couldnt find hippos which are africas number 1 killer which i though was odd. living in cornwall if u owned a huge farm realistically u prob could get the dozer out dig a massive pond and keep them but id rather play with stuff with venom at least u have a chance summint that runs as fast as a horse with tusks about 2 ft going through ur body while being trampled cant be fun




I found this a great documentary, no one I spoke to about it had ever heard of it- very sad at times.


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

Hippos are on the list


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

What I find amusing is the differences between the DWA listing and the following, Hazardous Animal Categorisation. My personal favourite being the fact that sperm whales are listed as outside the remit of that document.

Blackfish is an incredibly one sided argument on a hugely emotive subject. I dont agree with keeping cetaceans in captivity but I didn't find Blackfish in any way shocking or insightful. Sensationalist? Yes.


----------

